
Show HN: Classroom – One educative article in your inbox daily - hienyimba
http://classroom.ng/indexed.html
======
wingerlang
Yellow text on yellow background, is not good.

EDIT: some more
[http://i.imgur.com/ouTy5Zm.png](http://i.imgur.com/ouTy5Zm.png)

EDIT2: Even more,
[http://i.imgur.com/PmNnrBg.png](http://i.imgur.com/PmNnrBg.png)

Due to these it looks quite unprofessional.

~~~
hienyimba
yeah am working on that now. Thanks

